# Город известен своими замками



## Gabriele8512

Здравствуйте!

Какая фраза звучит более правильно?

1) Братислава хорошо известна своими замками
2) Братислава хорошо известна за свои замки

Лично, я бы сказал фразу 2 а вы?

Какая разница между этими предложениями?

Спасибо заранее


Г.


----------



## Vovan

Второе предложение практически невероятно в современном русском языке.  В лучшем случае читатель подумает, что в нем скрыт какой-то юмор/стёб ("печально известна" и т.п.). Но скорее всего, он догадается, что фраза написана/сказана иностранцем (или неудачно переведена с иностранного языка - скалькирована).

В принципе, второе предложение вполне возможно - если убрать "хорошо":
_Братислава известна за свои за́мки.
За что известна Братислава?
_​(Исправлено.)


----------



## Gabriele8512

Vovan said:


> Второе предложение практически невероятно в современном русском языке.  В лучшем случае читатель подумает, что в нем скрыт какой-то юмор/стёб ("печально известна" и т.п.). Но скорее всего, он догадается, что фраза написана/сказана иностранцем (или неудачно переведена с иностранного языка - скалькирована).
> 
> В принципе, второе предложение вполне возможно - если убрать "хорошо":
> _Братислава известна за свои за́мки.
> За что известна Братислава?
> _​(Исправлено.)




Серезьно? Неужели одно слово (хорошо) меняет смысль предложения?

Я этого не знал...


Г.


----------



## Maroseika

На мой взгляд, "быть известным за что-либо" неверно в любом контексте.
В этом значении слово "известный" употребляется только с творительным падежом и предлогом "как":
_Братислава известна своими замками.
Братислава известна, как город со множеством замков._

Вообще сочетание "известный за" в языке встречается (хотя и звучит несколько архаично), но совсем в другом применении - "известный за кого-либо":
_Он известен за честного человека (= Он известен как честный человек = Известно, что он честный человек)._


----------



## Vovan

Gabriele8512 said:


> Серезьно? Неужели одно слово (хорошо) меняет смысль предложения?


"Хорошо известен" значит "знаменит". 
_Хорошо известен - чем?
Знаменит - чем?
Хорошо известен за что?
Знаменит за что?_​


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> "Хорошо известен" значит "знаменит".


Мне кажется, такой подход в принципе ошибочен, у каждого слова своё управление.
Кроме того, "знаменит за что-либо" тоже, на мой взгляд, неверно. Возможно только "знаменит чем/кем-либо"


----------



## Vovan

Gabriele8512 said:


> Неужели одно слово (хорошо) меняет смысль предложения?


Вспомните словосочетание "печально известен" (notorious) !
"Печально" может всплывать в сознании, когда человек задумывается над словом "хорошо" в "хорошо известен". Отсюда и сомнения, что же там имелось в виду...




Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, такой подход в принципе ошибочен, у каждого слова своё управление.
> Кроме того, "знаменит за что-либо" тоже, на мой взгляд, неверно. Возможно только "знаменит чем/кем-либо"


Тут какие-то жуткие интерференции, в которых сложно разобраться. См., например:
_А: В 80-е он стал известным за свои песни для Пугачевой. _(стать известным/звездой/изгоем... за что-то; "за" относится к "стать (каким-то")
_Б: А сейчас он *за что известен*? _(естественный, симметричный ответ)
_
А: Он получил известность за песни, написанные им для Пугачевой.
Б: *Известность за* песни для Пугачевой стала отправной точкой его карьеры на советской эстраде? _(эллипс от "известность, полученная за")​В общем, я не осуждаю такое употребление, но и не рекомендую его иностранцам.


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> Тут какие-то жуткие интерференции, в которых сложно разобраться. См., например:...



По-моему, всё это примеры ошибочного управления. Кроме того, я не нахожу подобного ни в словарях, ни в Национальном Корпусе (за единичным исключением из сотен примеров употребления).


----------



## Vovan

*Maroseika,* "Малый академический" упоминает такое управление как просторечное (и да, лишь в значении "известен в известной мере", не "хорошо известен, знаменит"):


> *1.* _обычно кому._
> Такой, о котором или которого знают; знакомый.
> <...>
> || _чем_ или _со словом_ „как“, _а также_ (_прост._) _за кого-что._ Знакомый всем каким-л. качеством, свойством.
> 
> https://classes.ru/all-russian/dictionary-russian-academ-term-23698.htm


----------



## Maroseika

Думаю, это совсем не то значение, о котором мы говорим. 
_Известен за кого-что =  Известен как кто-что_ (см. пример там же: "_Фельдшер Ергунов,... известный в уезде за большого хвастуна и пьяницу_...).
Кроме того, в словаре ничего не говорится о степени известности.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> Думаю, это совсем не то значение, о котором мы говорим.


Думаю, вы правы.

К слову, в Google Books я нашел лишь два (  ) примера "известный за":


> Битва за Луну: правда и ложь о "лунной гонке"
> Антон Первушин - 2007
> 
> ...наиболее _известный за_ открытие кометы Шумейкера-Леви.





> Огонек - Issues 27-34
> 
> ...Стив Маккуин, собствено более _известный за_ свой бунтарский нрав и любовь к различым профессиям — от футболиста и дизайнера до художника и режиссера.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> По-моему, всё это примеры ошибочного управления. Кроме того, я не нахожу подобного ни в словарях, ни в Национальном Корпусе (за единичным исключением из сотен примеров употребления).


Естественно, что приводимый ниже пример ни в общеупотребительные словари, ни в Корпус, не попадает, но тем не менее, с ним всё порядке:

«.... производные морфина, которые относят к полусинтетическим опиатам и среди которых наиболее известен за свои наркотические свойства героин.»
(Это тоже словарь, но специализированный. Просторечием тут вообще не пахнет).

Я думаю, что можно накопать не два примера, а пару тысяч подобных - при некотором усердии.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Естественно, что приводимый ниже пример ни в общеупотребительные словари, ни в Корпус, не попадает, но тем не менее, с ним всё порядке:
> 
> «.... производные морфина, которые относят к полусинтетическим опиатам и среди которых наиболее известен за свои наркотические свойства героин.»
> (Это тоже словарь, но специализированный. Просторечием тут вообще не пахнет).


Просторечие, согласно цитированному выше словарю, это "известный за кого-либо" (известный за мошенника). А здесь - речевая ошибка.


----------



## Alex_Zak

Известен за - предельно архаичное выражение. Единственное что приходит на ум это что-то из классики: "_Он слывет за честного человека_".
В современном русском языке не употребляется. Категорически не согласен с одиним из участников, который пишет: _"он известен за песни Пугачоеой"._
Вряд ли так сейчас кто-то скажет. Да и требуется определенное усилие, чтобы вообще понять о чем идет речь. По моему опыту, современный носитель русского языка в данном случае воспользуется такой конструкцией: _"Он известен тем, что написал песни для Пугачевой"._


----------



## Vovan

Alex_Zak said:


> Да и требуется определенное усилие, чтобы вообще понять о чем идет речь.


Смешная шутка.
Если серьезно, то поглядите выдачу Google.

Проблема, я думаю, в том, что в русском нет причастия "знаем" (от "знать"). Поэтому вместо "знаем за..." люди естественно говорят "известен за".
Например: "Этого художника в основном знают за его выходки, а не за написанные им картины". => "Он в основном известен за свои выходки, а не за написанные картины".


----------



## Alex_Zak

Vovan said:


> Смешная шутка.
> Если серьезно, то поглядите выдачу Google.
> 
> Проблема, я думаю, в том, что в русском нет причастия "знаем" (от "знать"). Поэтому вместо "знаем за..." люди естественно говорят "известен за".
> Например: "Этого художника в основном знают за его выходки, а не за написанные им картины". => "Он в основном известен за свои выходки, а не за написанные картины".



Честно говоря за все годы общения и активного чтения на русском языке литературы самых различных жанров я никогда не встречал в современном языке выражение _известен за. У_ Достоевского или Гоголя, может быть.
А вот "_Он известен своими выходками_" - это самый распространенный и естественный вариант.
К примеру, статья в Вики по поводу одного художника начинается со слов: _"Известен своими акциями политической направленности"._


----------



## Vovan

*Alex,* посмотрите, к примеру, интервью, взятое у молодого члена Союза писателей России:


> Я хочу заниматься творчеством, хочу быть известным за свои песни, за талант, если можно так выразиться, а не за нижнее белье и скандальные сплетни.
> Илья Гуров: «Иногда нужно выдержать паузу, сделать глубокий вдох...


Я не утверждаю, что именно так нужно говорить (о чем писал выше), но считаю, что такое употребление в пределах нормы.


----------



## Alex_Zak

Vovan said:


> *Alex,* посмотрите, к примеру, интервью, взятое у молодого члена Союза писателей России:
> 
> Я не утверждаю, что именно так нужно говорить (о чем писал выше), но считаю, что такое употребление в пределах нормы.



Может быть, для молодежи, обычно это люди младше 25, такое употребление уже стало нормой.
Язык - живая система и она меняется. Тем более каждый из нас говорит на собственном идиолекте.
Но, повторюсь, для меня такое употребление кажется странным и я бы так никогда не сказал.
Кстати, интересно, что по этому поводу говорит учебник по культуре речи


----------



## Particle

Gabriele8512 said:


> 2) Братислава хорошо известна за свои замки



Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу, но тётя Соня с Молдованки до сих пор так говорит. Хотя нигде больше так не говорят.

"Братислава хорошо известна своими замками", - эта фраза используется повсеместно.

Молдованка - район Одессы, а тётя Соня здесь - имя нарицательное, если что.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Просторечие, согласно цитированному выше словарю, это "известный за кого-либо" (известный за мошенника). А здесь - речевая ошибка.


А что, «известный за что-либо» неприемлемо? 
На каком основании?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> А что, «известный за что-либо» неприемлемо?
> На каком основании?


В словарях такого варианта нет. 
В Национальном корпусе на 210 случаев использования "известный за" (во всех формах) находится лишь два примера, когда это означает "известный чем-либо", причем в обоих случаях это узко-специальные издания.
Думаю, этого достаточно, чтобы сделать вывод о ненормативности "известен за что-либо в значении "известен чем-либо".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В словарях такого варианта нет.
> В Национальном корпусе на 210 случаев использования "известный за" (во всех формах) находится лишь два примера, когда это означает "известный чем-либо", причем в обоих случаях это узкоспециальные издания.
> Думаю, этого достаточно, чтобы сделать вывод о ненормативности "известен за что-либо в значении "известен чем-либо".


Берём наугад словарь - пусть это будет словарь Ушакова - и ищем соответствующую статью:

_за кого-что или со словом "как"._Слывущий кем-нибудь (_·разг._ ). Человек, известный за пьяницу (или как пьяница).


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Берём наугад словарь - пусть это будет словарь Ушакова - и ищем соответствующую статью:
> 
> _за кого-что или со словом "как"._Слывущий кем-нибудь (_·разг._ ). Человек, известный за пьяницу (или как пьяница).


Мы обсуждаем нормативность "известен за что-л." в значении "известен чем-л.", а не "известен за кого-л. в значении "известен как кто-л.". Нормативность последнего сомнений не вызывает.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Братислава известна за свои замки - _это что-то из разряда _У мну всё хорошо. _То есть что имеется в виду - понятно, но грамматически это за гранью добра и зла.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Мы обсуждаем нормативность "известен за что-л." в значении "известен чем-л.", а не "известен за кого-л. в значении "известен как кто-л.". Нормативность последнего сомнений не вызывает.


В процитированной выше словарной статье даны оба нормативных варианта: «за кого» и «за что». Ясно, что вариант «за что», являясь нормативным, и соответствует искомому «чем-л.», столь же нормативным по определению.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В процитированной выше словарной статье даны оба нормативных варианта: «за кого» и «за что». Ясно, что вариант «за что», являясь нормативным, и соответствует искомому «чем-л.», столь же нормативным по определению.


Из объяснения и примера, приведенных в этой статье, абсолютно очевидно значение "_известен за кого-что_": *"Слывущий кем-нибудь (·разг. ). Человек, известный за пьяницу (или как пьяница)*". Да, "что" добавлено здесь чисто формально, соответствующий пример на "что" подобрать непросто, поскольку трудно слыть чем-то, обычно слывут кем-то. Но технически это возможно: товарищ Нетте, известный за пароход (разумеется, пример дурацкий, просто для иллюстрации). 
А вот допустить, что в словарной статье не приведен пример для совершенно иного значения (_известен за что = известный чем_), - немыслимо.

Из этого, а также из практически полного отсутствия соответствующих примеров в текстах, прошедших корректуру, следует, что "известен за что-либо" недопустимо использовать в значении "известен чем-либо".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Из объяснения и примера, приведенных в этой статье, абсолютно очевидно значение "_известен за кого-что_": *"Слывущий кем-нибудь (·разг. ). Человек, известный за пьяницу (или как пьяница)*". Да, "что" добавлено здесь чисто формально, соответствующий пример на "что" подобрать непросто, поскольку трудно слыть чем-то, обычно слывут кем-то. Но технически это возможно: товарищ Нетте, известный за пароход (разумеется, пример дурацкий, просто для иллюстрации).
> А вот допустить, что в словарной статье не приведен пример для совершенно иного значения (_известен за что = известный чем_), - немыслимо.
> 
> Из этого, а также из практически полного отсутствия соответствующих примеров в текстах, прошедших корректуру, следует, что "известен за что-либо" недопустимо использовать в значении "известен чем-либо".


Я думаю, что искусственный пример можно было и не городить.

Вероятно, нужно иначе формулировать поиск:

«95-летний Феннер получил всемирную известность за работы в области микробиологии».

«Максим Горький теряет свою популярность за то, что он смел высказаться за сохранение исторических памятников».

Можно сказать, что Феннер стал известен за свои работы, а Братислава - за свои замки.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> «95-летний Феннер получил всемирную известность за работы в области микробиологии»


Это совсем другая, широко используемая конструкция, нормативность которой не вызывает сомнения: _Получить известность за что-либо_.
Предлог "за" относится здесь к глаголу, а сочетания "получить известность" и "получить что-либо за что-либо" сами по себе тоже широко используются.
В отличие от этой конструкции, в выражении _[стал] известен за что-либо  _предлог "за" относится к прилагательному "известный". Такое сочетание в данном значении не является нормативным.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Это совсем другая, широко используемая конструкция, нормативность которой не вызывает сомнения: _Получить известность за что-либо_.


Вызывает. Такая конструкция возможна только с вещественными объектами:
_Петя получил премию за хорошую работу._
Известность же получают _благодаря:_
_95-летний Феннер получил всемирную известность благодаря своим работам в области микробиологии._
Однако и такая конструкция верна лишь формально - по причине своей громоздкости. Лучше, разумеется, сказать:
_95-летний Феннер всемирно известен своими работами в области микробиологии.
_


Rosett said:


> Максим Горький теряет свою популярность за то, что он смел высказаться за сохранение исторических памятников



_Максим Горький теряет свою популярность *из-за того*, что он смел высказаться за сохранение исторических памятников._


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Такая конструкция возможна только с вещественными объектами:


Редакторы разделов "Культура" государственных новостных агентств России так не считают: 


> Лучшим актером британского кинематографа признан сэр Шон Коннери, получивший всемирную известность за роль секретного агента 007 Джеймса Бонда.
> Шон Коннери признан лучшим актером британского кино





> Солженицын получил известность за свою борьбу против коммунистической идеологии и советского режима.
> Александр Солженицын стал лауреатом госпремии России - РИА Новости, 05.06.2007


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Вызывает. Такая конструкция возможна только с вещественными объектами:
> _Петя получил премию за хорошую работу._


Пожалуй, соглашусь. _Получить известность за что-либо _звучит плохо.
Сначала мне показалось, что звучит приемлемо, но поиск по Национальному корпусу показал, что встречается это сочетание так же редко, как и "известный за что-либо".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Редакторы разделов "Культура" государственных новостных агентств России так не считают


Это проблема государственных новостных агентств России.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Пожалуй, соглашусь. _Получить известность за что-либо _звучит плохо.
> Сначала мне показалось, что звучит приемлемо, но поиск по Национальному корпусу показал, что встречается это сочетание так же редко, как и "известный за что-либо".


В Корпусе встречаемость мало о чём говорит, если её (встречаемость) ни с чем не сравнивать.

Состав Корпуса нельзя назвать даже каплей в море русской литературы, периодики и всего, что там обозначено. Всего 300 миллионов слов, которые уместятся в одном большом книжном шкафу.

И даже в такой, совершенно  нерепрезентативой выборке примеры, подобные вышеупомянутому Феннеру, встретились 3 раза из 17, что вполне сравнимо с сочетаниями, несущими другой смысл.


Maroseika said:


> Это совсем другая, широко используемая конструкция, нормативность которой не вызывает сомнения: _Получить известность за что-либо_.
> Предлог "за" относится здесь к глаголу, а сочетания "получить известность" и "получить что-либо за что-либо" сами по себе тоже широко используются.
> В отличие от этой конструкции, в выражении _[стал] известен за что-либо  _предлог "за" относится к прилагательному "известный". Такое сочетание в данном значении не является нормативным.


Семантическая равноценность обоих вариантов не позволяет вам ставить красные крестики.

Кроме этого, в словарях утверждается, что предлог «за» относится к конструкции «за _кого-что_», а вовсе не к прилагательному «известный». В ОП (Братислава) нормативно опущен глагол.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Семантическая равноценность обоих вариантов не позволяет вам ставить красные крестики.


Именно об этом я написал выше - ненормативны обе конструкции: _известность за что-либо  _и_ известный за что-либо._


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Семантическая равноценность обоих вариантов не позволяет вам ставить красные крестики.


Они семантически равноценны и при этом оба неверны.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Именно об этом я написал выше - ненормативны обе конструкции: _известность за что-либо  _и_ известный за что-либо._


Тем не менее, обе конструкции отмечены в словарях - и всё равно ненормативны?


----------



## GCRaistlin

По вашей же ссылке читаем:


> _за кого-что или со словом "как"._ Слывущий кем-нибудь (_·разг._ ). Человек, известный за пьяницу (или как пьяница).


_Этот человек известен за пьяницу = Этот человек слывёт пьяницей
Братислава известна за свои замки = Братислава слывёт своими замками_


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Тем не менее, обе конструкции отмечены в словарях - и всё равно ненормативны?


К сожалению, вы неверно интерпретируете написанное в словарях. Эти конструкции там вообще отсутствуют.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> К сожалению, вы неверно интерпретируете написанное в словарях. Эти конструкции там вообще отсутствуют.


Пересмотрите пост #22, который вы решили игнорировать.


Rosett said:


> Берём наугад словарь - пусть это будет словарь Ушакова - и ищем соответствующую статью:
> 
> _за кого-что или со словом "как"._Слывущий кем-нибудь (_·разг._ ). Человек, известный за пьяницу (или как пьяница).



Эти конструкции (_известный за кого_ или _за что_) присутствуют в цитате из Ушакова.

Что там неверно интерпретируется, если брать для примера «..._метод Шарлотты известен за использование «живых» книг вместо сухих учебников» _из НКРЯ?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Эти конструкции (_известный за кого_ или _за что_) присутствуют в цитате из Ушакова.


У Ушакова это означает "известный как кто-либо или что-либо", а не "известный за что-либо". Это со всей очевидностью следует из его объяснения конструкции (слывущий кем-либо) и из примера (известный за пьяницу).



> Что там неверно интерпретируется, если брать для примера _Феннера, известного за свои труды _из НКРЯ?


С Феннером употреблено другое выражение - не "известный за свои труды", а "получил известность за работы". В Корпусе это единственный пример такой конструкции - "известность за", и это ошибка. Показательно, что снова, как и в предыдущих случаях, она встретилась в периодическом издании, а не в книге.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> У Ушакова это означает "известный как кто-либо или что-либо", а не "известный за что-либо". Это со всей очевидностью следует из его объяснения конструкции (слывущий кем-либо) и из примера (известный за пьяницу).
> 
> 
> С Феннером употреблено другое выражение - не "известный за свои труды", а "получил известность за работы". В Корпусе это единственный пример такой конструкции - "известность за", и это ошибка. Показательно, что снова, как и в предыдущих случаях, она встретилась в периодическом издании, а не в книге.


Вы вольно интерпретируете словарь Ушакова: там нет выставленных вами ограничений на управление предлогом.

За Феннером там есть ещё два примера (всего 3 из 17, что погрешностью считать не стоит: другие типы встречаются с той же частотой, по 3-4).

В Корпусе вообще поразительно мало ссылок на все сочетания подобного рода, что в целом говорит о его ущербности и недоразвитости. А вы, когда вам удобно, решаете объявить неудобный пример ошибкой. С такой же лёгкостью можно объявить, что на любой словарь бывает проруха.

Примеров редактируемых и корректируемых изданий на русском в мире гораздо больше, чем в НКРЯ, которым вы пытаетесь отбить доказательные примеры. Чтобы не заполнять страницу лишними, приведу только один, встретившийся первым

«...специалист по Монголии по своему основному профилю, но больше *известный за свой организационный талант и способности*.»
Отступник

Речь идёт о печатном (не периодическом) издании, прошедшем стандартное редактирование и корректуру. Таких бесспорных примеров можно легко найти гораздо больше. Вам не удастся все их объявить «ошибками».


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Вы вольно интерпретируете словарь Ушакова: там нет выставленных вами ограничений на управление предлогом.


Я указал на них вам выше. Хотя, похоже, вы меня из принципа игнорируете


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Вы вольно интерпретируете словарь Ушакова: там нет выставленных вами ограничений на управление предлогом.


Что ж, в этой ветке высказано уже достаточно аргументов и приведено достаточно ссылок на источники и справочники, чтобы всякий мог составить собственное мнение по обсуждаемому вопросу.


----------

